# Winch Options for Duck Boat?



## drewman (Jul 16, 2009)

I own a 14ft flat bottom that I have been slowly rigging out for duck hunting. Mostly complete at this point but would like a winch. Question: Why don't I see many people with electric winches? Do I need a lewis winch? Most hunting will involve non-winch activites but several trips to Saginaw or St. Charles can be expected.
Thoughts? Costs?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

No options, only the lewis anything else is a waste of time and money


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

see a lot of electric winches every year as i pass by them. I even see them as i tow them in after they run their batteries dead pulling dikes and can't get their motor started because of it. I also see a lot of dead electric winches that burnt up half way up the dike.

moral of the story is its been tried. downfall is they are slow, weak and can't take the abuse. spend double the money and have your winch pull fast, last longer and not strand you out in sub freezing temperature. Lewis makes the best winch to date, and i haven't seen anything equal or better than it yet.

good luck with what you do and if you have any questions feel free to ask (make sure you tie your mounts to your gunnels so you don't rip your boat in half)


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I knew basically what they were but I've never used one and I haven't hunted the Managed areas before so as a curious engineer I was looking these up for some more info!

Are they really about $800-1000 new? I guess I was thinking they'd be priced a little closer to a top end electric winch but as ShiKid pointed out it is a superior product in this application









http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...00326346?cm_sp=Xsells-_-Manual-_-Product Page


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you buy the winch, then have to attach your own chainsaw engine?

Or can you purchase it complete?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Quakstakr said:


> Do you buy the winch, then have to attach your own chainsaw engine?
> 
> Or can you purchase it complete?


correct. orange winch is only thing included in purchase. must buy saw seperate and attach. suggest a stihl as they have the adaption options to the winch.

full setup you can look to spend $1300.00 unless you can find a winch cheaper thru ebay/craigslist.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=LW+400MK2&catID=239 they have the lewis winch for $750 right now. thats only like 50 or so bucks cheaper than normal. i payed $390 for a brand new stihl 310 at whofiels in saginaw. ive looked on craigslist a few times and you can find saws on there. but i wouldnt use anything else than a lewis. they are well worth the money when you dont have to drag a boat over anymore.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

here's a helpfull hint.after you've bought your new winch/chainsaw combo down-size the stock cable to 5/32,it'll save you a bunch of headaches later on when it's time to run and gun and your stuck with a mess from the 3/16 cable that comes standard.


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

ds541 said:


> here's a helpfull hint.after you've bought your new winch/chainsaw combo down-size the stock cable to 5/32,it'll save you a bunch of headaches later on when it's time to run and gun and your stuck with a mess from the 3/16 cable that comes standard.


 actualy wha i did was shorted it by 15 ft. and it makes every dike at shiawasse and doesnt bind up anymore. when the stock cable gets all kinked up tho i am going to respool with the smaller cable.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

870 said:


> actualy wha i did was shorted it by 15 ft. and it makes every dike at shiawasse and doesnt bind up anymore. when the stock cable gets all kinked up tho i am going to respool with the smaller cable.


ds541's advice was probably one of the best pieces of advice out there. cutting 15' off aint the same.

5/32nd, you can wind that sucker all up on one side and never stop to position your cable. this allows you to pull from any angle, any side of the dike , from any direction. M57 supply stocks the right cable now because i've sent so many people to him to order it.

not just any 5/32nd works either. your gonna want 7/19strand core (allows it to wind tight).


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had first had experience with not enough stock cable because I cut 15ft (or so ) off. Whal rd to 1-5 didn't have enough. 

Get the 5/32 and never worry about it, money well spent.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

alot of guys poo poo the electric winch but i have a warn 3000 on my duck boat. It pulls 50ft per minute. it has never let me down. i have had it on my boat 4 years now and have never been stuck with a dead battery or burnt up winch or all the above. The lewis winch is heavy duty and faster than mine but its also 3 times the cost. Check into it do the math and make the right choice. if your going to go electric get a good quaility one not a cheesedick harbor freight model either. Dont discount the electric its not as bad as the lewis guys make it out to be. Thats just my opinion.


----------

